# Medical jobs in the national guard besides 68W



## InNoViSiOn (Nov 17, 2014)

Hello all. 

So my question is for folks who have experience in any MOS in the medical field besides 68W in the national guard.  Right now im currently NREMT-B, state, and county certified but have zero experience in patient care (i finished in may and had to work some issues out before i can work, hopefully ill be in the field by 2015). Im a infantryman in the ca guard and its about time to consider reenlistment and i think im going to do it but i want to change mos. 68Wis what first comes to mind but im here to get suggestions on anything besides combat medic. Some men are suggesting try to get into a aviation unit and go to flight medic school. Apparently i would come out with a lot of nationally recognized certs that will transfer over to thr civilian side. It all sounds very enticing but i honestly think thats sorta jumping the gun and pretty high speed **** to go through without any real world experience. I like to think ill be there in the future, but for now i think i need to start with the basics even though they would send me without any experience if i get the mos and theres a slot. Im still a full time student working on my aa in health sciences and know i need to continue my schooling so im hoping i can work for a ambulance company that will work with my schedule because i need to get in the field and work...  Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions, im very open minded and would appreciate any advice. Ive asked my retention nco and he said hell give me a list next month but he doesnt havr any real world experience and recruiters arent known for honesty... I dont mind being in the field but wouldnt mind being indoors either. If you got through this lengthy write up and have experience that you would like to share i do greatly appreciate it.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Nov 25, 2014)

Alright, where to start.  If you are looking at becoming a Flight Medic 68WF2, Best of Luck, this is very competitive, You first have to be a Paramedic, and also be selected to get into one of those positions.  Yes if do get into a Aviation unit, they can send you to Paramedic School, but most units want people that already have experience at the P Level.  They also usually want ACLS, PALS, PHTLS, ATLS, and AMLS.  With experience in search and rescue.  68w is good MOS, I have truly enjoyed it, not all 68W are on a line unit.  There are hospital 68W's, usually Charlie Med Units, there are 68W that just do SRP event type things.  It just depends on what unit you transfer too.  If you have specific questions PM me


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 4, 2014)

To add to the above comment all medical mos' I do believe start out with the 68w course. When I went in full time army back in 06 I had no medical experience at all. They teach you what you need to know on the basic level. They even have you do clinicals at BAMC which is Brooks Army Medical Center. Oh and San Antonio is awesome.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 6, 2014)

Soldiermedic247 said:


> To add to the above comment all medical mos' I do believe start out with the 68w course. When I went in full time army back in 06 I had no medical experience at all. They teach you what you need to know on the basic level. They even have you do clinicals at BAMC which is Brooks Army Medical Center. Oh and San Antonio is awesome.



So the medics that I am getting fresh back from AIT are no longer doing clinical rotations.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 6, 2014)

W


EMT11KDL said:


> So the medics that I am getting fresh back from AIT are no longer doing clinical rotations.





EMT11KDL said:


> So the medics that I am getting fresh back from AIT are no longer doing clinical rotations.



What do you mean? When I went through in 07 we went to BAMC which is Brooks Army Medical Center also a level 1 trauma center for clinicals. It's not as much as going through emt school but its something.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Dec 6, 2014)

Soldiermedic247 said:


> W
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? When I went through in 07 we went to BAMC which is Brooks Army Medical Center also a level 1 trauma center for clinicals. It's not as much as going through emt school but its something.



There not getting any patient contacts at bamc anymore.


----------



## RocketMedic (Dec 6, 2014)

Let me make this easy for you, OP.

68 anything-but-whiskey.

Get yourself a certification as an X-ray tech, a physical therapist or something with a high-paying civilian cert.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow I can't believe they aren't doing patient contacts anymore. If they can have them check into local hospitals and see if they can put in for a phlebotomist. That will help them especially on iv sticks and will definitely get them patient contacts if the hospitals won't check with state emt regulations to see if your state allows reciprocity or if it requires a state certification. Where I'm at in Kentucky I have to have a state certification and soon a cdl. But I can cross state lines into Tennessee and apply for an emt with no state certification at all.


----------



## STXmedic (Dec 6, 2014)

EMT11KDL said:


> So the medics that I am getting fresh back from AIT are no longer doing clinical rotations.


They do have kick *** simulators, though.....


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 7, 2014)

STXmedic said:


> They do have kick *** simulators, though.....



Ya but simulators in my opinion aren't as good. They work but don't react like an actual patient.


----------



## InNoViSiOn (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks gentlemen. Spoke with some medics yesterday..  A lot of units are deploying and but no line units... Besides JSOC of course..  But a good suggestion i received was that itll be easier to deploy as a medic rather than a grunt..  Im going to see where it goes. Was also told that i cant wait untily ets to reup and get a bonus. Cant extend and get a bonus and changr MOS. Short of backed into reuping for 3 years to receive a bonus and change MOS. I dont think my NREMT cert will help so looks like ill be going on a mini vactaion training. Thanks for all the feedback. Ill PM you KDL with any Q's, i appreciate it.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey when you do go 68W go in like you don't know a thing. Ya your cert right now will help, but depending on your instructor, they will tell you forget everything you know. Just a kind FYI.


----------



## Soldiermedic247 (Dec 7, 2014)

Soldiermedic247 said:


> Hey when you do go 68W go in like you don't know a thing. Ya your cert right now will help, but depending on your instructor, they will tell you forget everything you know. Just a kind FYI.



Oh and hope everything works out for you


----------

